# whats the best greater skaven clan



## jacktmorgan

which of the 4 greater clans do you think is the best


----------



## Barnster

Skyre is meant to be the most powerful currently, and a skaven army without skyre toys isn't as fun to play. Ratling guns jezzails warpfire, warp lightning, Ikit!.

Eshin I don't think would ever let you know just how powerful they are. "hey eshin arn't powerful" said the dead chieften with an assassins blade sticking out of him 

Pestilence did try to take over, but failed after a massive civil war, Paguemonks are a great unit though, tear through just about anything without a crazy save

Moulder is generally a love hate clan. Rat ogres are cool but generally not worth the points, hellpit abominations are fun. I think moulder will soon mount an attempt to take over as their star is on the up again.


----------



## jacktmorgan

good point but i just like the way that clan eshin can come from nowwhere and kill the enemies general


----------



## Vaz

Eshin are apparently the only Major clan to have the direct Ear of the Horned Rat, where only they recieve his direct orders for the future of the Skaven race.

However, the clan pestilens is probably the most powerful, despite their losses in Lustria and Nuln.


----------



## Jolly Puggles

I've always had a soft spot for Skyre...for me, Skaven have always been about very powerful doohickies that have a depressing tendency to backfire, made up for the fact the life is, indeed, cheap (for skaven). Distract the enemy with some worthless slaves and burn them all in the name of the Horned Rat! Jezzails, Doomwheels and Warpfire Throwers are (and always have been) the core of my armies hitting power (strangly enough, I've never been a fan of the Ratling Gun...it's not powerful or unreliable enough! If both of those were ramped up to 11, I'd probably have a little more love for them)


----------



## Khazaddum

Jolly Puggles said:


> I've always had a soft spot for Skyre...for me, Skaven have always been about very powerful doohickies that have a depressing tendency to backfire, made up for the fact the life is, indeed, cheap (for skaven). Distract the enemy with some worthless slaves and burn them all in the name of the Horned Rat! Jezzails, Doomwheels and Warpfire Throwers are (and always have been) the core of my armies hitting power (strangly enough, I've never been a fan of the Ratling Gun...it's not powerful or unreliable enough! If both of those were ramped up to 11, I'd probably have a little more love for them)


Quoted for truth.

I love all of the gadgets and madcap inventions of skyre, makes me want to break out the power tools:grin::biggrin:


----------



## Talos

Every since I first saw skaven I have loved there warmachines. I also love Moulder due to the crazy creatures they make. I also like putting them together, crazy warmachines mounted on crazy creatures


----------



## edd_thereaper

i just like the idea of the power that clan eshin can give and take as they see fit, a clan of assassins are to be more feared that than anything else


----------



## Blackhiker

personally I would have to say it is a toss-up between skyre and pestilence. since one blows everything up and the other infects everything.


----------



## MidnightSun

I'd say Skryre because every other clan pays a debt to them. To some xtent this is the same with Moulder but not in the same league. After all, in a huge clan war, Skryre would probably win (For those interested, I reckon it would go Skryre, Pestilens, Moulder and then Eshin; the assassins are great but I can't picture them taking on an army. Pestilens can't infect machinery, Moulder could probably rip it down but they'd have to get close.)

Midnight


----------



## Asmodeun

Yes, but should an rmy march on assassins, where would they find them?


----------

